# is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech supercharger on their vr6



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

ok so i just finally got my car up and running and i am haing the worst time with the serp belt alignment, it keeps umping ribs, does anyone have any secrets or advice on how to shim these thing out good


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_ok so i just finally got my car up and running and i am haing the worst time with the serp belt alignment, it keeps umping ribs, does anyone have any secrets or advice on how to shim these thing out good

What style kit are you running? C2/VF/AMS? Does the setup have AC? Pictures would help as well of the pulleys and how the charger is mounted.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*

which way is the belt wanting to go?


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (vr6freak)*

its a c2 kit i have nuespeed pulleys on the car and the belt keeps moving to the p/s


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_its a c2 kit i have nuespeed pulleys on the car and the belt keeps moving to the p/s 










Is it walking off the power-steering pulley? You might want to go back to stock pulleys as the underdrive pulleys will slow the rotation of the sc setup.



_Modified by DeckManDubs at 9:50 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (DeckManDubs)*

its walking right off the charger pulley.... i think the neuspeed pulleys have a diff offset then stock. i guess im in the market for a set of stock pulleys since the motor i have didnt come with the stock ones... you make thoes cogged pulley set ups as well right?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*

an underdrive crank pulley will slow the rotation but the aftermarket pulleys being a different offset wouldnt make sense. 
my brackets i had on mine were powdercoated...so thats a total of 6 sides being powdercoated and it offset mine pretty far...i went through 8 belts before i figured that out. 
also which way is the belt jumping off to? 
mine was offset away and my belt jumped away towards the charger and wrapped around the shaft.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_You make thoes cogged pulley set ups as well right? 

Yep


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_an underdrive crank pulley will slow the rotation but the aftermarket pulleys being a different offset wouldnt make sense. 
my brackets i had on mine were powdercoated...so thats a total of 6 sides being powdercoated and it offset mine pretty far...i went through 8 belts before i figured that out. 
also which way is the belt jumping off to? 
mine was offset away and my belt jumped away towards the charger and wrapped around the shaft. 

yea mine keeps comming off towards the pass side of the car


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*

use a straight edge and check pulley alignment that way. i found my a/c compressor was towards the drivers side a bit and chewed belts up. once moved, it stopped.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (-THROTTLE-)*

mine charger was offset away from the motor. and the belt get following it that way and wrapping around the shaft (also blew out that seal from that happening) 
i tried the whole straight edge thing. god it sucked. none of the pulleys have the same width pulleys...crank is wider, p/s and w/p arent good for anything and then alt is wide but doesnt meet up to the crank and then the charger is in the way for getting a real straight edge up there. i tried. but i failed. i looked at mine by eye while it was running. 
if you can rev the motor and watch the belt move side to side, dont even try to drive it. (i did, 8 belts later...)


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (punk rock kiel)*

I couldn't help but notice in you engine mock-up pic that you didn't bother to machine the ribs off of the AC pulley. Notice that the belt for the kit, unlike the stock belt, has ribs only on the inside and the outside surface is flat. All AMS and Eurotech kits advised machining the ribs off that pulley. The belt will try to walk off the pulley cause there is nothing holding the belt on the pulleys center. When you machine the ribs off (mind you that the center teeth come off but NOT the shoulders or it defeats the purpose) the two outside shoulders will allow the belt to center itself between them. 
as far as overall charger offset, I've seen some cool little boomerang looking spacing shims that I have to assume are from VF but in the case that the charger is already too far toward the passanger side you'll either need to have one of the mounting plates surfaced to make it slightly thinner or to washer shim out the other pulleys. 
I have a Eurotech kit and I recently mocked it up and have yet to deal with this all but I'm sure in good time I'll be in the same boat. Every one goes slightly different and you just have to take it in stride. Assume that youll have to modify something and then when you don't it seems like a gift!! My kit came with a machined AC pulley. Most machine shops can do it very easily with a lathe. Shouldn't cost more than $50.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (audioteknik)*

kiel, if youre referring to the picture above...thats a pic from waterfest 1-2yrs ago iirc from C2 showing their kits...


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631 Corrado* »_
yea mine keeps comming off towards the pass side of the car

an about the pulley offset i checked it today.... i check the nuespeed alternator pulley and the stock alt pulley, the nuespeed stuck out more to the pass side about 1 whole rib more







crazy


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

ever get this resolved.
IM sent


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

i think so im installing a new belt today i hope it work right


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (631 Corrado)*

VF kit w/ the shim lined up perfectly on my Corrado. Never any belt slip or belt issues at all. The software and charger on the other hand weren't so great


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*

ok so i put all the stock pulleys back on and ran the charger with no shims... it jumped 2 ribs to the passenger side when you get on it.... then i tried spacing it with washers more toward the pass side and i got on it again and it did the same thing, it jumped 2 ribs to the pas side.... now keep in mind the pullys alignment looks dead on. i just dont know anymore.... do you guys have anymore sugestions?


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Is your AC pulley shaved?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

you need to post some pictures of your set up. even being off the littlest amount will make it do what you keep saying. 
i had the exact same problem. mine kept jumping off towards passenger side, now it makes no sense why it jumps off that side but i can bet its spaced too far away from the head. 
do you have the upper bolt/stud in it that you need to drill and tap into the side of the heat? if so, thats only there to keep the charger from rotating/being pulled down. DO NOT put a bolt in it and make it tight or it will **** the whole thing and pull it stupid. just put a longer bolt in to just be there. 
if you dont have that in, no worries, it isnt always needed, just insurence. 
if you dont have that tho, i dont understand why it keeps jumping off. mine was off a hair and instead of looking at it head on, turn your head and look at the charger pulley to the altenator while the car is idling and i could see which way the belt was being pulled. you gotta look at it differently while its running to see which way the belt is being pulled. i went through all the same issues. so bare with and try to listen.


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

that upper bolt it just in there loose like u said i notided when i tighened it i cocked the charger... so thats been loose since. i also have a 59.5 belt on it i herd you shouldnt go any bigger than a 59.25 belt. i think that may be one of my issues. kiel what were you using to space the charger out? im just using regualer automotive washers. did you juse some type of thin shim or somthing
edit:
im currently running a c2 13lb pulley with no a/c and stock pulleys... i do have a dual idler bracket as well if that helps.


_Modified by 631 Corrado at 9:15 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_Is your AC pulley shaved?


no a/c..... i think you saw my car once when you came to my garage w/ errol.... blue 97 gti w/ shaved bay


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (631 Corrado)*

i tried spacing mine out with thin shims made from like metal flashing (around windows of houses and stuff) and i found out i was going the wrong direction. i used washers too. didnt help or do any better. i had the motor out of the car once to run a straight edge and stuff, no help whatsoever. 
my brackets were powdercoated. so the thickness of the powdercoat on all 6 sides from the charger surface to the head surface was prolly up to 1/8th inch off. you need the charger to get close to the head. 
not to bad mouth C2 but thier pulley's suck. that might be another issue. thier offest isnt the same as Vortechs true pulleys. its a little off which will make a difference. 
act like your leaning over the drivers fender and looking down into the charger pulley and alt while its at idle and you should be able to see which way its pulling the belt. 
belt length has nothing to do with anything. you could wrap the belt around the rear wheel and back up to the crank pulley....as long as its tight. 


_Modified by punk rock kiel at 6:24 PM 8-5-2008_


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

ok so today i worked on this a little, its still jumping to the p/s.







.... what i did today was drop from a 59.5 belt to a 58 3/8 belt(what a difference by the way) and i removed all the shims i had in there previosly. the belt keeps jumpng to the pass side when i boost it... im guessing that since it keeps jumping to the pass side it mean the charger has to come in closer to the engine, correct? im going to go crazy soon, i need help lolol


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: is there anyone else having belt alignment issues with there vortech sup ... (631 Corrado)*

i think im goign to go and get a new pulley from vortech see what happens what doyou guys think...


----------



## geebee04 (Jul 2, 2011)

Really old thread but..
I'm having the same issues, any one ever find a fix for this?


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are using the bolt on the bracket that requires you to tap the head, you may want to check to see if its pulling the bracket out of alignment when its tightened down. 
Using a dual idler helps. make sure he idler pulleys are shimmed to center them on the belt.

or you could go with cogs, they are somewhat affordable these days and are much more forgiving on slight misalignment's.

Michael


----------



## geebee04 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ohkay I will check that, I do have a bolt tapped to the head, also running dual idlers looks like I do have to shim them about an 1/16 of an inch so they can be centered hopefull that works out, thanks!


----------



## geebee04 (Jul 2, 2011)

Still having issues with the belt, bought a new pulley from vortech put a straight edge and looks like the belt still wants to come off the idler pulley, looks like if it gets lose, so I need to tension the belt more?







https://vimeo.com/151724079


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like the belt goes slack when u rev it ? I would say add a little more tension , i also run a dual idler but dont have this issue, also make sure the charger bearings do not have play, my supercharger bearings had become worn and allowed the input shaft to move in and out causing belt walk


----------



## geebee04 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yup goes slack the higher i rev it, I was thinking of getting a bigger idler pulley where it goes slack? How big are your idler pulleys? I'll check if the input shaft moves in and out when I get home, I doubt it has any play but I'll double check, also I already maxed out on the tensioning I'm going to need a smaller belt, although it feels pretty tight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Your top idler looks like the bolt holding it is bent? If the idlers aren't set up square to the belt they will pull the belt off the main pulleys. How are the bearings in the idlers?


----------



## geebee04 (Jul 2, 2011)

I did notice that last night when I was checking he pulley alignment, I checked them with a laser so pulleys are aligned, like you said the idler might not be squared it does look like its a bit off, looks like that's gonna be my issue, I'm take off the bracket and take a look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

